# Can't make up my mind about which type of rabbit to get.



## waterboy2222 (Jan 11, 2014)

This year I got a goat to show and it has been a really fun experience. I recently have begun to take an interest in rabbits. I can't make up my mind to do breeder rabbits of meat rabbits. My friend told me meat rabbits are more profitable but I've already missed tag in and would have to wait until next April to show at the montgomery county fair. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

